# Stanwell HCA II



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

I am a Meer smoker. I have some Briar, but I love Meer.

But I have ALWAYS loved the Stanwell Hans Christian Andersen pipe, especially the II. In all the pipes I have bought, I never picked one up.

Then I saw it at Smoking Pipes...a slightly used HCA II WITH...(drum roll) 9mm Filter! Yes, it is a European version that takes the 9mm filter. Well, I bought that bad boy on the spot!

For those keeping score I am now up to 4 Meers (With #5 coming from Altinok in the form of the PUFF pipe), 2 Briars, and 1 Hybrid (A Vauen Sepion) that use the 9mm filter. 

I sent out lottery picks just before Thanksgiving and will announce round 3 in a few weeks.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I have a HCA I, Cutty design and it is a beautiful pipe, both with regular stem and churchwarden. Great lines and a sweet smoker. Thanks for the reminder, I'm going to use mine right now!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I have to admit to a weakness for the HCA II, particularly the blast. Congrats!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I have a couple of pipes and all are Briars. Curious of the different flavors and taste the Meer gives. Great to hear you found and got something you have always wanted.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Never seen one before so I went and looked. That is a mighty fine looking pipe. They had one with a spigot mount that almost got me to buy. I do love a spigot mount.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

I have a model VI sanblasted.
Smokes most blends extremely hot, which according to my research about it seems to be a problem with many HCA pipes. I've dedicated it to St. Bruno (which smokes pretty cool) and could also use it for 1792 or english blends, but most virginia based blends are a big no no, at least in my HCA.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

CWL said:


> I have a HCA I, Cutty design and it is a beautiful pipe, both with regular stem and churchwarden. Great lines and a sweet smoker. Thanks for the reminder, I'm going to use mine right now!


I don't know why, but I have always liked the "Cutty" shape. I own two Meers in Cutty, several clays, and 1 Ardor Briar (The Pipes and Tobacco's magazine Pipe of the Year). In fact, one of my Altinok Meers is smoked almost daily, I just like the way it sits.

The HCA II is more of a Calabash and I like the look. If I can find an HCA I that is a 9mm I might pick it up, but I got to clear more pipes before adding too many


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm enjoying mine with churchwarden stem right now as I type. The long stem is perfect for smoking VAs coolly. 

Don't know if these came with filters though, mine is really slender, like the original clays.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Requiem said:


> I have a model VI sanblasted.
> Smokes most blends extremely hot, which according to my research about it seems to be a problem with many HCA pipes. I've dedicated it to St. Bruno (which smokes pretty cool) and could also use it for 1792 or english blends, but most virginia based blends are a big no no, at least in my HCA.


Thanks for the tip! Since most of my smoking is virginias, I guess I'll pass...


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Requiem said:


> I have a model VI sanblasted.
> Smokes most blends extremely hot, which according to my research about it seems to be a problem with many HCA pipes. I've dedicated it to St. Bruno (which smokes pretty cool) and could also use it for 1792 or english blends, but most virginia based blends are a big no no, at least in my HCA.


I also have one of the HCAs, don't know which one, but it's sandblasted as well, and I have the same problem with it smoking very hot. It's a shame, too, because I bought it specifically for the church stem, and I've never used the stem yet.

Maybe I'll dig the stem out and try a couple different tobaccos in it, see which one it likes.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

CWL said:


> I'm enjoying mine with churchwarden stem right now as I type. The long stem is perfect for smoking VAs coolly.
> 
> Don't know if these came with filters though, mine is really slender, like the original clays.


It is available, just not in the US. An HCA runs about 100-125 in America, but to buy and import one runs about $155-175. I will keep an eye out for one.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Granger, I hate to do this to you, but: smokersdream.de & pfeifen-online.com 

What an awesome looking pipe. I am also a big fan of the cutty shape.


----------

